# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Cfare dini per masonet e Shqiperise

## AuGuSt_

Cfare Jane Masonet : Fillimet mistike te vllazerise Masonike i kan renjet ne epoken e ndertimit te tempullit te Solomonit ne Jeruzalem Origjina moderne e vllazerise Masonike Njohu epoke adhurimi dhe lulezimi gjate periudhes se ndertimit te katedraleve madheshtore Gothike te ngritura ne struktura te gurta masive qe qendrojne mbi njera tjetren pa ndihmen e llacit dhe cimentos dhe vetem me praktimin e gjeometrise duke kthyer vizatime te vogela te thjeshta ne struktura gjigande .Teknikakt e ketyre veprave madheshtore mbeten nje sekret i ruajtur me "xhelozi" edhe per Prifterinjte e kishave qe punuesuan ndertuesit e tyre.
Ndersa stili gothik i arkitektures humbi popullaritetin e tij dhe populli i thjeshte u be me i edukuar pergjate Europes  vellazerite Masonike humben aresyen e ekzistences se tyre .Nje grup filozofesh gjeti tek Masoneria Meforen ideale per ndertimin e karatkterit tek njeriu .
Ndertimi i nje strukture te forte , te balancuar mire , te ndertuar me ndihmen e shume njerezve me mendje te ngjashme dhe te dedikuar tek Perendia shume njesoj si katedralet e vjetra.Nga fillimet e vititt 1700 masoneria u shnderua  nga  nje grupim njerezish aktiv qe ndertonin ndertesa ne nje grupim njerezish qe ndertojne karakter Masonesh ne nje shqoqeri Masonike te dedikuar ne menyre te devoteshme ne :*Marjen e njerezve te mire dhe ne shnderimin e tyre ne njerez me te mire.*.Vellazeria e FreeMasoneve simbolizon nje kulture te ndjekur ne devotshmeri nga personalitetet me te medha te historise Amerikane dhe jo vetem.Xhorxh Washington ishte nje Mason .Ben Frenklin , Xhon Henkok, Xhange Mekeneri , Jems Monro ishin Masone.Nente (9)*FreeMason* firmosen deklaraten e indipendeces Amerikane .Dhjete (10) Masone firmosen kushtetuten .14 Presidente Amerikane kan qene Mason .Freemasonet jan njerez te arritur ne te gjitha fushat e jetes.Te qenurit Freemason eshte nje privilegj.Freemason nuk behesh. Freemason lind.Vetem nje njeri i lindur me karakter dhe virtyte te larta mund te antaresohet ne Vellazerite Freemasone.Masoni gezon privilegjin e lidhjes me boten e njerezve te shtresave te larta dhe perfiton nga prespektiva profesionale qe i ofrohet nga Vellazeria.
*Kushdo eshte i mirepritur ne Vellazerine Masone por duhet te japi prova per tu pranuar ne te.*


Ne date 21 12 2005 ora12 :00 Ervjon Cara beri sakrament ne nje bodrum te Tiranes duke themeluar Vellazerine Shqiperitar FreeMasonike Iluminati.Duke krijuar lidhje me Vellazerite Boterore Masonike.
*
www.iluminatis-albania.webs.com*

----------


## AuGuSt_

Ketu eshte shenja dalluese nderkombetare e Masoneve

----------


## Jack Watson

Loool

Masonët, më të pasurit e botës, nuk paskan lek për webfaqe po e paskan hapur në* webs.com*! 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AuGuSt_

> Loool
> 
> Masonët, më të pasurit e botës, nuk paskan lek për webfaqe po e paskan hapur në* webs.com*!


Kush te ka thene qe Masonet jan me te pasurit ?
Masonet jan koleksionist njerezish dhe vlerash.
Ata koleksionojne njerez te pushtetshem ,njerez te famshem dhe njerez me aftesi parapsikologjike per ti perdorur per nje synim te vetem qendror qe eshte New World Order(Rendi I Ri Boteror)

Ps *Ai website eshte vene aty qe te antarsohesh nese ke deshire dhe ia arin te penetrosh ne brendesi te vllazerise Iluminati kalon nga nje faqe e thjeshte rekrutimi dhe informacioni te pergjithshem ne portat e Vllazerise.*

----------


## Jack Watson

> Kush te ka thene qe Masonet jan me te pasurit ?
> Masonet jan koleksionist njerezish dhe vlerash.
> Ata koleksionojne njerez te pushtetshem ,njerez te famshem dhe njerez me aftesi parapsikologjike per ti perdorur per nje synim te vetem qendror qe eshte New World Order(Rendi I Ri Boteror)
> 
> Ps *Ai website eshte vene aty qe te antarsohesh nese ke deshire dhe ia arin te penetrosh ne brendesi te vllazerise Iluminati kalon nga nje faqe e thjeshte rekrutimi dhe informacioni te pergjithshem ne portat e Vllazerise.*


Mos me thuaj qe s'jane aq te pasur sa te blejne llogari hostingu?  :ngerdheshje:  (qe kushton 45 dollare/viti)




> Kushdo eshte i mirepritur ne Vellazerine Masone por duhet te japi prova per tu pranuar ne te.


Nuk besoj se masonet do ta benin kete ftese ne webs0.com, gjithsesi Dariusi mund ta sqaroje me mire.

naten.

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Masoneria eshte rryme politiko fetaro shoqerore dhe jo prone e trashegueshme pasanikesh.
Pra eshte Filozofi*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Loool
> 
> Masonët, më të pasurit e botës, nuk paskan lek për webfaqe po e paskan hapur në* webs.com*!


Ky është versioni i Masonëve shqiptarë...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

> Ky është versioni i Masonëve shqiptarë...


Lexo pak edhe kte:




> Ne date 21 12 2005 ora12 :00 Ervjon Cara beri sakrament ne nje bodrum te Tiranes duke themeluar Vellazerine Shqiperitar FreeMasonike Iluminati.Duke krijuar lidhje me Vellazerite Boterore Masonike.


në një bodrum të Tiranës  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

Lexo:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=51189

...nqs nuk i ke lexuar kuptohet.

----------


## Cuccador

> Ps *Ai website eshte vene aty qe te antarsohesh nese ke deshire dhe ia arin te penetrosh ne brendesi te vllazerise Iluminati kalon nga nje faqe e thjeshte rekrutimi dhe informacioni te pergjithshem ne portat e Vllazerise.*


Masonet jepkan formulare kerkese online... :ngerdheshje: 

I keni parasysh ato internet caffe-t ne Tirane :"Ktu plotesohet llotari amerikane"...te vejne nje lajmerim tjeter poshte "Ktu plotesohet formular masson".
Nje tjeter poshte 'Dentist ---> 20 m pas bilardos'

----------


## morrison

> Lexo:
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=51189
> 
> ...nqs nuk i ke lexuar kuptohet.


Ininity e lexova te gjithe referimin e darius mbi masonet dhe ishte shume interesant. Evetmja gje qe me beri pershtypje ishin disa foto personalitetesh, qe cilesohen si masone, duke bere shenja diabolike me dore. Disa nga fotot dukeshin qarte qe ishin te montuara dhe nuk e kuptoj se si darius, (te cilin e falenderoj per mundin qe ben ne kte forum duke na sjell nje larmi te madhe temash), nuk arrin te dalloj fotomontazhin ne kte rast.

----------


## altin55

o august a je mason ti? me cfar meresh ? apo ju lexon duart njerezve!

----------


## INFINITY©

> Ininity e lexova te gjithe referimin e darius mbi masonet dhe ishte shume interesant. Evetmja gje qe me beri pershtypje ishin disa foto personalitetesh, qe cilesohen si masone, duke bere shenja diabolike me dore. Disa nga fotot dukeshin qarte qe ishin te montuara dhe nuk e kuptoj se si darius, (te cilin e falenderoj per mundin qe ben ne kte forum duke na sjell nje larmi te madhe temash), nuk arrin te dalloj fotomontazhin ne kte rast.


Jam e sigurte qe Darius mund ta komentoj vete kete pershtypje qe ti ke krijuar per fotot e paraqitura ne ate teme. Thjesht e solla ate link ketu sepse eshte shume e zgjeruar dhe hapesi i temes mund te lexonte pak me teper rreth temes qe kishte hapur. Te them te drejten kur e kam lexuar temen mbi Illuminati, nuk i kam kushtuar shume rendesi fotove, por informacionit qe eshte sjelle dhe eshte vertet shume interesant.

----------


## Aikido

Unë do kisha shumë dëshirë të shikoja Darius se çfarë komenti do bënte. Jam i bindur që do fillonte të qeshte dhe do shkruante një mini-paragraf ironik. Këtë e them duke pasur parasysh njohurit që ka në lidhje me temën. Kam shumë kohë që i lexoj me vëmëndje shkrimet dhe referencat që ka sjell, prap jam i pafuqishëm të them diçka pasi janë thjesht lexime dhe nuk mund të jap një argument të plot.

P.s INFINITY© sa përpara kanë ecur Shqipëtarët sapo hapën Lozhën e re (në një bodrum) sa qesharake. Hahahahaa lol

----------


## INFINITY©

> Unë do kisha shumë dëshirë të shikoja Darius se çfarë komenti do bënte. Jam i bindur që do fillonte të qeshte dhe do shkruante një mini-paragraf ironik. Këtë e them duke pasur parasysh njohurit që ka në lidhje me temën. Kam shumë kohë që i lexoj me vëmëndje shkrimet dhe referencat që ka sjell, prap jam i pafuqishëm të them diçka pasi janë thjesht lexime dhe nuk mund të jap një argument të plot.
> 
> P.s INFINITY© sa përpara kanë ecur Shqipëtarët sapo hapën Lozhën e re (në një bodrum) sa qesharake. Hahahahaa lol


Knowing him, he will totally ignore it. lol

Ajo qe me beri per te qeshur ne fakt eshte se si nuk kishin aq leke sa te hapnin nje website jo-falas.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## morrison

> Jam e sigurte qe Darius mund ta komentoj vete kete pershtypje qe ti ke krijuar per fotot e paraqitura ne ate teme. Thjesht e solla ate link ketu sepse eshte shume e zgjeruar dhe hapesi i temes mund te lexonte pak me teper rreth temes qe kishte hapur. Te them te drejten kur e kam lexuar temen mbi Illuminati, nuk i kam kushtuar shume rendesi fotove, por informacionit qe eshte sjelle dhe eshte vertet shume interesant.


Informacioni qe me te vertet interesant dhe e lexova te gjith bashke me ate intervisten ne fund, por shikoji fotot me vemendje dhe me thuaj pershtypjet e tua. Tani dhe ne nuk jemi gogola, ate qe eshte per te vlersuar e vlersojme, por per ate qe na duket e dyshimt eshte e dyshimt. Dhe sa per fotomontazhet ne te shumten e rasteve jane amatoreske dhe bien ne sy. Por ka dhe raste qe nuk i kupton dot.

----------


## Explorer

Cfare dini per masonet e Shqiperise

----------


## Aikido

> Knowing him, he will totally ignore it. lol
> 
> Ajo qe me beri per te qeshur ne fakt eshte se si nuk kishin aq leke sa te hapnin nje website jo-falas.


I know, I know. lol

Ti japim donacione? Të paktën të duket më serioze  :perqeshje:

----------


## morrison

> Knowing him, he will totally ignore it. lol


E sigurt sic e ka zakon...  :buzeqeshje:  por kjo nuk ndryshon gje. Secili ka mendimin e tij dhe beson ate qe mendon ai te arsyeshme... Nese ti injoron nje mendim te dikujt, te njejten gje ben dhe ai me mendimin tend. Kjo nuk eshte zgjidhje, perkundrazi eshte injorance.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Informacioni qe me te vertet interesant dhe e lexova te gjith bashke me ate intervisten ne fund, por shikoji fotot me vemendje dhe me thuaj pershtypjet e tua. Tani dhe ne nuk jemi gogola, ate qe eshte per te vlersuar e vlersojme, por per ate qe na duket e dyshimt eshte e dyshimt. Dhe sa per fotomontazhet ne te shumten e rasteve jane amatoreske dhe bien ne sy. Por ka dhe raste qe nuk i kupton dot.


Te them te drejten kur vjen puna te keto fotomontazhet e ku ta di une, as nuk e kam idene fare dhe e pranoj me ciltersi kete. Nqs nuk eshte dicka qe duket qarte qe eshte ndryshuar, as do e dalloja dot. Gjithsesi, nuk mendoj se ai do harxhonte ore te tera per te hedhur informacione te tilla ne nje teme dhe t'i shoqeronte ato me foto fallco. Thjesht mendimi im ky.

----------

